# DS #3110: Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon (Europe)



## B-Blue (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-4176^^


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 3, 2008)

w00t
That was fast. However, defintely going to try this


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 3, 2008)

dlin it now...


----------



## Jax (Dec 3, 2008)

Oooh. Nice!

Let's see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## intet (Dec 3, 2008)

There was hype? I had no idea this was coming.


----------



## putifreak (Dec 3, 2008)

Never played a Fire Emblem game, but I´ll try this.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been looking forward to play this... I'll keep this on my MicroSD for when I feel like playing a new Fire Emblem


----------



## Uncrackable (Dec 3, 2008)

wow finally! So many RPG that i haven't even finished none! Holidays rocks


----------



## putifreak (Dec 3, 2008)

I can´t find it.


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2008)

me neither.


----------



## HavQ (Dec 3, 2008)

Where do I access the download? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, the funny thing: I just patched the J-ROM as I didn't know this'll be available 5 minutes after the patching!


----------



## -GJ- (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice, didn't expect a European release this fast!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm actually SOOO HAPPY right now, I was waiting for this game since the day they announced it..

I love GBA ports, I hope this one won't disappoint me..


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 3, 2008)

This game is gorgeous.


----------



## -GJ- (Dec 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm actually SOOO HAPPY right now, I was waiting for this game since the day they announced it..
> 
> I love GBA ports, I hope this one won't disappoint me..



It's not a GBA port.


----------



## -GJ- (Dec 3, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> -GJ- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, it's a remake, not a port.
I thought it was a remake of the SNES or the NES version, I'm not sure.


----------



## ctkxtreme (Dec 3, 2008)

It's a remake of a remake.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Dec 3, 2008)

A few months ago I played through the original Fire Emblem remake on the Super Famicom. If it is anything like that, it will be a great game. From what I hear, this one really expands upon the storyline. Can't wait to play it! I kinda wish there weren't so many DS games that I MUST play.


----------



## mrchew (Dec 3, 2008)

what happen to 3109


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I know it's not a GBA port, you understood me wrong..
I meant that I loved all GBA Fire Emblems, so I hope that I'll love this one too, and if I'm right this is a NES remake..


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 3, 2008)

woot bout time too!!!!


----------



## knl (Dec 3, 2008)

I actually never really liked the FE series because of how limited in gameplay you are. There's nothing to do but progress the storyline, if someone dies it's permanent, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> I actually never really liked the FE series because of how limited in gameplay you are. There's nothing to do but progress the storyline, if someone dies it's permanent, etc, etc, etc.
> That's the main thing I LOVE about the game..It's like reading a book, but with possibility to affect storyline..It's different an that's why I love it..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n3w4lif3 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice game


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2008)

God, finally!
Check my custom title, that explains enough!

Fire Emblem is just one of those game series that gets you and never lets you go again...


----------



## blitzpatzer (Dec 3, 2008)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> woot bout time too!!!!




I was hoping it would come out later.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got that right!
I've played and actually own some CoD games (have had CoD 2 from the release till now, that's 3 years, and I still play it everyday) and I loved FE on the GBA!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 3, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm... yea, but its not about being a hypocrite. He removed posts for talking about piracy. Do whatever you want to off this site, just don't talk about it.  You're looking to start a fight thats been talked about over and over again. Let the sleeping dogs lie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Topic: Never played a fire emblem game before. Is it cool to jump in on this one? Or should i play past games to catch up on story? I dunno how these games run.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 3, 2008)

Great game, love the new textures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everything else feels REALLY familiar!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> xcdjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can just jump in.
The story is not from a previous game, so you can just jump in.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Dec 3, 2008)

Great to see the Europe one out, sometimes they do surprise me.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh boy...time to put up the "we don't host illegal ROMs" sign.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The eagle has landed!


----------



## Legobot (Dec 3, 2008)

So many games have come out all really close to each other. its not fair!! i would like to finish a game for once


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2008)

Size is 512 Mbit according to the NFO, not 1024 Mbit like the release info says.


----------



## kingkong (Dec 3, 2008)

i dont want to rave or anything.

*but this is cleary the best game for ds ever!*

i am playing since 8 hours and i cant stop!! i forgot to go to work, i forgot to eat, shit, drink, walk my dog out, i forgot to call my gf!!!

i am back playing! get this!


----------



## tanooki (Dec 3, 2008)

^ wow, such dedication


----------



## Alastair (Dec 3, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the biggest lie that I've ever seen. "We don't encourage it" - you blatantly support it and give all of the latest information to facilitate it only drawing the line at providing the files themselves.


----------



## Wanted (Dec 3, 2008)

_*snip_

I believe that "line" is drawn by the law.

Also... YAY Fire Emblem. This is getting my full attention over the 3 or 4 new 360 games I have still to spend time on. I got a Wii to play Fire Emblem and sold it when I was done.


----------



## ECJanga (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn.. More games.. I already have enough stuff to beat...


----------



## dice (Dec 3, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In response to members who were asking where to obtain the game (etc.) what toni said was with tongue in cheek (something that was pretty damn obvious IMO) but of course you did jump to conclusions having not been able to see the contents of the trashed posts. And if you haven;t realised such messages really are directed to them alone. We are a site that formerly provided rom links for reasons that have already been pointed out. 

Providing links to roms is where the already mentioned "line" is drawn... in that sense (which Toni was referring to with those trashed posts) we don't encourage piracy ON THE SITE, off it you can do whatever the hell you like. I guess in a way we're follow what nintendo, our hosts etc. consider to be "legal" otherwise we'd either not exist today or we wouldn't be anywhere near where we are today. So to a large degree you are indeed correct, we are being a little hypocritical (duh) but it's what the companies seem to be fine with. 

Now can we stay on topic?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 3, 2008)

Ahhh. This is it.  I knew I had something to look forward to this week and I couldn't remember what it was.  

Can't wait to see how it turned out!


----------



## Lifesnoozer (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone else playing on M3 perfect? Seems to not be working, freezes at the splash screen. Any ideas?


----------



## Arkansaw (Dec 3, 2008)

Seriously, some pple need to understand what is a front, you don't go around starting discussions like isthisafrontbustmewouldya. Discretion, period.

And seriously again, this game is damn good, definitely great for a roadtrip


----------



## Ishidori (Dec 3, 2008)

OH-EM-GEE!! Things like this make me love more and more my DS. I never get the chance to play the FE in GBA but now i can play the first one of the serie and best yet in my own language. That prove God's existence... Maybe i'm exagerating n_n but i'm gonna play this FE.


----------



## gov78 (Dec 3, 2008)

anyone got this working on SC SD yet i got the same problem as the M3 perfect where it crashes at the battle screen but the music is still playing


----------



## spiritos (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, it actually got an english release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay! never thought it will eventually see worldwide release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## stzehn (Dec 3, 2008)

on cyclo DS everything works just fine (so far  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quickly played through the prolouge)


----------



## ZiZoOo#DS-man (Dec 3, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
WAITING FOR THE (USA) VERSION
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 3, 2008)

so.... I take it by the fact this has got to 4 pages in such a short time it is a pretty good game?

is this one of these RPGs where its best if you play the previous ones first (think kingdom hearts) or are they individual? (think FF 1-9)


----------



## Rugapand (Dec 3, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> so.... I take it by the fact this has got to 4 pages in such a short time it is a pretty good game?
> 
> is this one of these RPGs where its best if you play the previous ones first (think kingdom hearts) or are they individual? (think FF 1-9)


Uhm a bit of both actually, but this one is a new story arc.


----------



## Wekker (Dec 3, 2008)

fire emblem on handheld is cool, console fire emblem are crap in my humble opinion
but again, this game might be cool, but i hate this one because my favored class swordmaster are just crap in this version. no 15% bonus critical if i am not wrong, so this version are Hero > Swordmaster


----------



## Gamer (Dec 3, 2008)

gov78 said:
			
		

> anyone got this working on SC SD yet i got the same problem as the M3 perfect where it crashes at the battle screen but the music is still playing



This has the same problems as the (J) release, so you'll have to wait for a fix (usually a new ndsrominfo.dat) to get it working.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 3, 2008)

Mmm, it's about time... if this can't restore my hope for the series I doubt much can.


----------



## albel005 (Dec 3, 2008)

yayyyy early realeasr this was suposed to come out on friday yess i am so excited


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I have to turn off battle animations for now. Until a fix appears.


----------



## GreenBanana (Dec 4, 2008)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> A few months ago I played through the original Fire Emblem remake on the Super Famicom. If it is anything like that, it will be a great game. From what I hear, this one really expands upon the storyline. Can't wait to play it! I kinda wish there weren't so many DS games that I MUST play.



But do they expand on the gameplay so you don't fail if you don't play it the exact correct way, like with the GBA Fire Emblem?


----------



## lachinay (Dec 4, 2008)

Guys: don't worry about "prequels" and stuff. This is an expanded remake of the VERY FIRST title in the series, so it's exactly the right place to start. Also, it's not like the previous games were dependent on each other (with a few exceptions).

Does it work flawlessly on R4? Oh well, I'm firing it up (ehm) in a few seconds anyway...


----------



## Covarr (Dec 4, 2008)

lachinay said:
			
		

> This is an expanded remake of the VERY FIRST title in the series


This is a remake of Fire Emblem: Monsh? no Nazo, which in turn is a remake of the first FE as well as what essentially amounts to a sequel. Think of it like Metroid Zero Mission, except the additional stuff at the end is more like a second game than an extra chapter/level.

edit: HAHAHA DISREGARD THAT. This is a remake of the first game only, or book one of Fire Emblem: Monsh? no Nazo. The sequel part of Monsh? no Nazo was book two, which is not to be found here.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 4, 2008)

Edit: Off topic.


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 4, 2008)

This just HAD to come out the week before finals, didn't it? Oh well, downloading now, I'll play it when I have time.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonderful game, incredibly polished presentation, weak in-game visuals. It definitely grabs you from the get-go, though the story is pretty heavy-handed. Just wish the visuals were a little more up to date.


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 4, 2008)

Heck yeah!  Love this series sooo much!


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been waiting on this for a while, can't wait to play it!

EDIT: I expected the file to be bigger.


----------



## Arkansaw (Dec 4, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> so.... I take it by the fact this has got to 4 pages in such a short time it is a pretty good game?
> 
> is this one of these RPGs where its best if you play the previous ones first (think kingdom hearts) or are they individual? (think FF 1-9)



not really, sometimes all it takes is just another LOL game


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it true in this the storyline can change depending on your actions? If so that would be kool!


----------



## Celice (Dec 4, 2008)

Other than missing out on characters, and their possibly two-sentence texts of death and recruitment, there's not really any real story adjustments the player can cause, such as with games like Knights of the Old Republic and the like.  The story is played out in a linear fashion--the player simply progresses, with the chance of getting five side chapters if they meet the requirements.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 4, 2008)

sweet, I also read/heard when a non-main character dies they are completely dead and you can't use them anymore and when a main character dies its game-over if so it is a very good idea anyway I may as well triy this game out.


----------



## kingkong (Dec 4, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> i dont want to rave or anything.
> 
> *but this is cleary the best game for ds ever!*
> 
> ...



this works flawlessly on the r4 sdhc! No patch needed! Lol.

Best DS game to date if you´re a fan of advance wars/games for OLDER ppl


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Works perfectly on R4. I didn't play too much because of my current workload but what I did play felt just like Fire Emblem. I like switching between the stylus and the buttons, adds a little variety to the controls. However, the game is definitely more like the older Fire Emblem games in terms of its darker graphics and some other stuff than the GBA games. Reminds me more of the SNES and GC/Wii titles than the GBA titles.


----------



## bicoolioo (Dec 4, 2008)

is there any difference between the Europe and US version. if there is then i'd rather wait for us release


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 4, 2008)

It has no set US release date yet, only TBA 2009 at the moment.


----------



## Last Symphony (Dec 4, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> I actually never really liked the FE series because of how limited in gameplay you are. There's nothing to do but progress the storyline, if someone dies it's permanent, etc, etc, etc.



+1 to this

This is also the reason why I don't like FE games...
It's very story driven...

But I'll try this sometime, maybe I'll like it


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 4, 2008)

Any sign of a Supercard slot 2 fix, so battle animations can work?


----------



## Rod (Dec 4, 2008)

Last Symphony said:
			
		

> knl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, Fire Emblem, story driven? How come? Heck, you can play a Fire Emblem skipping the whole story altogether and have no problems with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you're trying to say that the game is too linear, because it seldomly offers any side-missions, branch pathes or training mode, leaving you only with the main missions and nothing else? If that's it, then I'll have to agree... even though I personally don't see that as a minus, but a plus. 
It takes you straight to the juice of it, and that's the strategical gameplay.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2008)

this one has savepoints for some maps, which you can save so if someone dies you dont have to start all over again, there are gaiden chapters, but...
YOU HAVE TO KILL YOUR PEOPLE MUAHAHAHHA though in the game in one of the chests (or something) you can get an ohm staff which revives your ally. one use.

other than that im not too pleased with the critical hits.


----------



## dice (Dec 4, 2008)

kingkong said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that we were the same person... all makes sense now!


----------



## Gamer (Dec 4, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Any sign of a Supercard slot 2 fix, so battle animations can work?



Nope, and i really dunno that it could come out.

They seem to care less about english releases... I mean, they haven't fixed CT (USA version) and some other (U) games, like SW- CW, haven't been fixed. Or maybe they are just waiting to fix a bunch of games?

Dunno... hope i'm wrong and a fix comes out soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers


----------



## Rod (Dec 4, 2008)

Tested in *R4 1.18, trimmed ROM, got a blank screen*.
Redownloaded the ROM from another place, didn't trim, and booted game with another save (played it in No$gba and converted the save @ Shunyweb), booted up perfectly.


Weird, first time I had a problem with a trimmed ROM using NDSTokyoTrim. Don't think it's a program issue, tho. Guess it could be helpful info.


----------



## Trolly (Dec 4, 2008)

I've had that before with FFCC DS Rod, but after doing that I re-trimmed it and it worked perfectly. Sometimes the programs can be inconsistent I guess.


----------



## lachinay (Dec 4, 2008)

This game rocks (it's FE after all!).

I found it weird that you had to select easy mode to play the new prologue (although it's a tutorial, so it's understandable). Anyway, I blazed through the prologue, restarted in hard mode (3 stars) and was promptly raped in 20 minutes at the first map. Yikes! And I consider myself an expert FE player (I finished Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn on Hard).

I'm finding the two-star hard mode quite balanced: easy enough to allow you to finish the maps with no casualties (the first 3, that is), but you do have to stay alert and protect everybody, since some enemies pack quite a punch. 

Graphics really don't count much, but I found the game pretty to look at (the style is quite similar to the GBA chapters). The combat animations are very fast, which helps a lot (usually I turn them off after a while, having watched all the animations, but this time I may leave 'em active).

that's all... enjoy


----------



## blitzpatzer (Dec 4, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Haruhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sure the SuperCard team is working tirelessly on this project.  I'm sure its not easy to patch.  It must take thousands of hours to crack.


----------



## mitchy (Dec 4, 2008)

hey where can i downoad it


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 4, 2008)

You don't, but if you're nice maybe someone will...


----------



## bicoolioo (Dec 4, 2008)

bicoolioo said:
			
		

> is there any difference between the Europe and US version? if there is then i'd rather wait for us release


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

bicoolioo said:
			
		

> bicoolioo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > is there any difference between the Europe and US version? if there is then i'd rather wait for us release


We don't know, as US version still isn't released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But probably no differences!!


----------



## Law (Dec 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> bicoolioo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they'll probably take all the "u"s out and change any instances of the word "artefact" into "artifact".


----------



## Celice (Dec 5, 2008)

It seems the European version of the game uses American spelling (Armor rather than Armour) Nintendo of America must've done this, considering all the names were changed too

The only real changes (from the Japanese version) I've heard and seen is there are five more online maps to battle on (although the new ones look ugly to me--the first is the original one), a handicap mode for online mode, and the Warp Staff had its icon changed from the Star of David to just a star :/


----------



## Aleatz (Dec 5, 2008)

I would love this game a lot more if I didn't have to let my units die in order to unlock others. Rewards for unskillful tactics? That's not cool.


----------



## Celice (Dec 5, 2008)

It's not a reward.  Those new Gaidens are more for the player that cannot survive, just as the generic units who automatically fill rosters if there are not enough units to participate.  They're not a clap on the back--they're an indication that you need the extra support.  Now, whether they can actually help...

A bit different from the usual Gaiden ideas, but regardless, there's not much worth going for in those chapters anyways.  The best would be the extra Aura and Excalibur, personally, and that comes in the second-to-last chapter as a Gaiden.  Given the stupid amount of uses the Repair Staff has, running out of the initial tomes shouldn't be a problem >.>


----------



## Aleatz (Dec 5, 2008)

For someone who likes getting every character possible in a FE it feels annoying. I understand the purpose, but it really removes something from the game in my opinion. One of the best things I liked about FE was the difficulty and having to restart in order to save characters, but now that feels redundant.


----------



## blitzpatzer (Dec 5, 2008)

Aleatz said:
			
		

> I would love this game a lot more if I didn't have to let my units die in order to unlock others. Rewards for unskillful tactics? That's not cool.



Letting characters die is the best part of the game for me.  If you sacrifice enough characters and still finish the mission you can unlike rare and elite units.


----------



## Celice (Dec 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> One of the best things I liked about FE was the difficulty and having to restart in order to save characters, but now that feels redundant.


Well then, simply don't go after the gaiden chapters, or the five (four if you don't count Nagi) useless characters.

Or play the hardest mode and watch all your characters die.  Not even Oguma or Barts can easily hold their own.  Then you'll realize why the gaiden requirements are the way they are in this version of Fire Emblem >.>


----------



## blitzpatzer (Dec 5, 2008)

Celice said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't played enough of this yet.  I can't wait to attempt the ninja gaiden levels.  They will surely bring back memories.


----------



## Kempston (Dec 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This WAS a ROM site, the thing is, we don't want to get closed because of links to rom sites and similar, this site changed in last few years, and yeah, *we do NOT condone piracy any more!*



He says in a forum that does little more than inform people of new NDS rom dumps for the soul purpose of downloading and playing games that haven't been paid for.


----------



## blitzpatzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Kempston said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only reason I'm here is to chat about Fire Emblem.  Rom dumps???  I thought this was a gaming news website.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 6, 2008)

Sort of. Most of the scene releases covered here are dumped via means not authorized by their manufacturer, which may even be illegal to dump depending on jurisdiction. Then get illegally distributed around the globe by various P2P networks and rom sites.


----------



## kingkong (Dec 7, 2008)

we should not forget that all the roms get distrubuted thru gbatemp irc channel which is run by the same people that run the website, whose main aim is to hurt nintendo & game programmers by making flashcards & roms available to everybody and informing every 12 y.o. how to steal from nintendo bringing piracy to the masses and hurting nintendo massively


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Dec 8, 2008)

Does this game contain books 1 and 2?


----------



## morethantoast (Dec 10, 2008)

Is there any word of a supercard fix/patch coming along for this?

battle animations, random freezing, black screens. if it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## DragonStefan (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## darnoc (Dec 28, 2008)

is there a way to change the language to english?


----------



## Waddle Dee (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't care about US or Europe versions, I know you spell it Armour in Europe, so this is definitely gonna be in my collection.


----------



## Purdie (Jan 16, 2009)

Doesn't work on DSTT/TTDS.
At least with the new OS update, the .sys file is visible, so all I have to do is replace the TTMENU stuff instead of formatting the SD.
That's right. Running a game that isn't compatible used to force you to move all your files and format the SD.
Oh well. Maybe the US version will work.


----------



## Zamo (Jan 16, 2009)

Purdie said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on DSTT/TTDS.
> At least with the new OS update, the .sys file is visible, so all I have to do is replace the TTMENU stuff instead of formatting the SD.
> That's right. Running a game that isn't compatible used to force you to move all your files and format the SD.
> Oh well. Maybe the US version will work.



You may just have a bad dump, as no one else (myself included) has a problem with this game.


----------



## Purdie (Jan 16, 2009)

I've tried 2, to my mind.
That's 3, now. Doesn't work.
On the upside, Moon's working now. (As much as Moon works for anybody =/)


----------

